# bloodline question



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

i didnt get any papers for sadie and i wish i joined this website and did alot more reasearch before i bought one but u live and learn. i wouldnt trade her for the world she is only 7 months and has the best temperment. i was wondering if anyone could have an idea of what bloodlines she might come from thank you

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/sadie003.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/sadie0014.jpg


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Awe she is adorable!!Great picts of her 

There is no way however to even guess what bloodline she may be you'd need paperwork from a reputable breeder to know that? Is she registered with ADBA or UKC?... if not unfortunately you will never know.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you can't tell without the pedigree like Patch said... those pictures are alot better! Figured out the photobucket thing then huh? sadie is very pretty. Did you get her allergies checked out yet???


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

no i dont have the extra money right now to get that spots test done i sb/c there witched to abbady newyorker lamb n rice and she seems to be doing alot better. she better be at50 dollars a 20 lb bag...here is a few more pics and im goin to be posting a few more in a bit of her tugging with brutus...i think that shes allergic to dead grass. it seems like when i have her outside for long peroids of time it is alot worse.also i had a job down the beas=ch and it seemed to almost clear up prob b/c there isnt much grass down there

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/PHTO0218.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/PHTO0204.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/PHTO0205.jpg


----------



## *COESR* (Jul 8, 2007)

u got a beautiful dg there i must say, who cares what bloodline they are just love them.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yup, exactly!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*info*

does anyone know about the kingfish bloodline? (I'm new by the way- hey to all.)


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

welcome blue... i haven't heard anything of Kingfish.... sounds like something that would come out of southern florida though! hehe we'll see if we can't drum something up... try reposting your question in a new post because it will draw more attention to it by everyone.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

bluefamily said:


> does anyone know about the kingfish bloodline? (I'm new by the way- hey to all.)


Kingfish is an old line that not too many have IMO. There is some discussion about it on the game dog forum if you take a peek. 
I have dogs that go back to that line


----------

